# Itunes "Disc recording not found"



## nwaf09 (Nov 30, 2008)

Itunes won't let me burn CDs. It says "Disc recording not found."

Before it said "No disc burning software found," but I tried a bunch of things I found online, and while the message has changed, I still can't burn! I've tried STPD 1.5 installation, and then uninstallation. I've reinstalled itunes. I'm already the admin for this computer... Please help!


----------



## nickm926 (Dec 26, 2007)

Any chance of using an external hard disk and simply copyting everythign over? I have also had a lot of problems with iTunes and backthing up onto DVDs.


----------



## taquanhale111 (Dec 6, 2008)

I cant burn cds on itunes. Everytime i Try to burn it says disc recording not found 
what steps should i use to figure this out


----------



## taquanhale111 (Dec 6, 2008)

nwaf09 said:


> Itunes won't let me burn CDs. It says "Disc recording not found."
> 
> Before it said "No disc burning software found," but I tried a bunch of things I found online, and while the message has changed, I still can't burn! I've tried STPD 1.5 installation, and then uninstallation. I've reinstalled itunes. I'm already the admin for this computer... Please help!


----------



## nwaf09 (Nov 30, 2008)

Still haven't fixed this problem--please help, anyone!!!!


----------

